# Veterans discount



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't know how many people know this but I thought I would share it, the home depot and lowes ( in mass anyway) gives 10% off to veterans/active duty military year round.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Do you just show up with your DD214 to prove you're a veteran or is it only for retired folks?


----------



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

I show my old id card( I've only been out 5 years though) but yeah if not you show your 214. It is for all vets


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

well after spending several thousand dollars there over the past 12 years I've been out all I can say is... well I can't say what I want to say actually.  :wallbash:


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

htank said:


> I don't know how many people know this but I thought I would share it, the home depot and lowes ( in mass anyway) gives 10% off to veterans/active duty military year round.


 Our local borgs only respect one sort of veterans...dead presidents:thumbdown:


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Need to talk to the store manager then Mickey since this is a national promotion. HD has been doing it for a long time and Lowe's started doing it full time a few months back.

Sears also is now offering a 10% military discount in the hardware (tools) department only.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Our local BORGS do offer it, and at times depends which manager is on duty. I have much less of a problem if I shop in full combat gear.:laughing:












 







.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Our Lowes does this, if they ask I show my 214. HD does it too but they make it seem like so much more of an inconvenience. I saved thousands finishing my basement though with it. And yes, it's much easier to get wearing one of my USMC tee-s. The employee at lowes actually offered it to me. Her son is in and she was super kind so I salute Lowes for that. If you have a Menards on the other hand.....they offer it but they have to hit the blinking light, get a manager to come over, scour over your DD214 then reluctantly give you a small discount. PRICE CHECK, VAGISIL, AISLE TWO, THAT"S VAGISEEEEEEEEEL Makes me uncomfortable to say the least.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Our HD gives it without even asking for an ID or DD214. Lowe's wants to see some ID, and there's one old goat there who won't do it unless it's Veterans day. >.< 

I just avoid her line.


----------



## NorCal Scot (Dec 31, 2010)

I heard that HD does it only on Veterans day and that it is all the time with Lowes. I don't care about either though as I refuse to shop in either.


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

The Lowe's here only does the discount if you have military ID ex active, retired, disabled. They only give the discount with dd214 on veterans day and memorial day.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Haven't tried it at the Borg's stores, but our local Sears does the 10% discount on all tool purchases. Just show a valid mil ID, or VA card, or 214 and you get it on any tool purchase any time.


----------



## DustinB (Mar 30, 2011)

mveach said:


> The Lowe's here only does the discount if you have military ID ex active, retired, disabled. They only give the discount with dd214 on veterans day and memorial day.


HD here will give it all the time with a copy of your dd214. Lowes will do it all the time as well, though sometimes you have to get a manager if you don't have a military ID.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

johnnie52 said:


> Haven't tried it at the Borg's stores, but our local Sears does the 10% discount on all tool purchases. Just show a valid mil ID, or VA card, or 214 and you get it on any tool purchase any time.


I know that is not official Sears policy but probably the local manager or district manager. 

HD and Lowes both have official company policies in place ID required for discount except on Veterans and Memorial day when only a dd214 is needed.



cabinetman said:


> Our local BORGS do offer it, and at times depends which manager is on duty. I have much less of a problem if I shop in full combat gear.:laughing:
> 
> .


Around here they might think you were just hunting.



b00kemdano said:


> Our HD gives it without even asking for an ID or DD214. Lowe's wants to see some ID, and there's one old goat there who won't do it unless it's Veterans day. >.<
> 
> I just avoid her line.


Tell the old goat read the company policy.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Our local shops do as well. Between the Lowe's tax refund card this year and their 10% discount, we were able to stretch a very limited budget for quite awhile. Our house basically was fully remodeled using hardware from Lowes 

Actually, it was so nice I was able to get a few tools as well with our budget ;-)


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

The last time I tried it here you had to have a valid military or VA ID. I did get it on memorial day. I have a friend who is being treated by the VA. He is in very bad health and get the discount. I spent more time in service than him and don't get the discount. However, I had reather have my health than a 10 percent discount.
Tom


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Based on the mixed responses, it sounds like local HD and Lowes associates probably just aren't trained right. I'd call the local HD or Lowes and talk to one of the managers about it. 

It can kind of get awkward... I'll actually factor in that 10% when budgeting, so I get really disappointed when the cashier tries to hold it out. 

Curtis


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I ask if they give military discount everywhere I go. My daughter had her wisdom teeth taken out and I asked there. The girl said we don't have a policy for it but I'll give you a discount. 10% = $130 savings.

The worse that can happen is they say no.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

htank said:


> I don't know how many people know this but I thought I would share it, the home depot and lowes ( in mass anyway) gives 10% off to veterans/active duty military year round.



Ya know, if you really think about this; it's almost laughable. 10%??

If they really want to help the vets, give them a job, so thousands won't have to be homeless. Or do without a car or food. Or medicine.

One of my buddies, ex Seal, is getting his medication cut back so bad, he doesn't know how he's going to survive. Pisses me off that people would consider 10% anything substantial.

Don't get me started on the charities of churches. 

The Vatican alone could end world hunger.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

H. A. S. said:


> Ya know, if you really think about this; it's almost laughable. 10%??
> 
> If they really want to help the vets, give them a job, so thousands won't have to be homeless. Or do without a car or food. Or medicine.
> 
> ...



Most employers look favorably towards vets, and I know HD just hired like 60,000 seasonal workers. The reality is that the military didn't teach us to have people give us everything, we're supposed to take the initiative and make it happen.

I agree with your frustrations toward churches. I commented toward my pastor once that it would be interesting to see how many cots we could fit in the church at night and how expensive it would be to create a large enough bathroom to let people shower before they left. It's frustrating that we spend as much as we do on A/V for a huge facility that stays cold and empty at nights

When I was remodeling my house due to a water heater explosion, I thought the 10% was excellent. When I bought my flooring for instance, I got a quote for $3500 plus tax. I basically ignore the tax, because after the discount, the tax just evens it out to right about where it was before tax on the quote. That's huge. That's $350+ on that purchase alone.

Remember - Our entitlements come from the VA, not private corporations. People aren't required to give us discounts. 

Thanks,

Curtis


----------



## NorCal Scot (Dec 31, 2010)

H. A. S. said:


> Ya know, if you really think about this; it's almost laughable. 10%??


That's why I don't shop at home depot or lowes. I keep my money local as I know it will be used better. I'd rather skip the discount and keep my money in town. I get better ROI that way.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

rrbrown said:


> I ask if they give military discount everywhere I go. My daughter had her wisdom teeth taken out and I asked there. The girl said we don't have a policy for it but I'll give you a discount. 10% = $130 savings.
> 
> The worse that can happen is they say no.


I usually ask, too, but I live in a military town, so most places say no. 

Does anyone know if the online retailers have a military discount? Woodcraft, Rockler, Pennstate, Woodturnerscatalog.com?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

b00kemdano said:


> I usually ask, too, but I live in a military town, so most places say no.
> 
> Does anyone know if the online retailers have a military discount? Woodcraft, Rockler, Pennstate, Woodturnerscatalog.com?


To hard for them to verify. I bought some ancient wood and they gave me some extras. They also were very helpful and accommodating when I had a problem so it might just be they're nice people.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like Lowes is offering a 5 per cent discount when using a Lowes credit card. You can not use this and the military discount.
Tom


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

TomC said:


> Looks like Lowes is offering a 5 per cent discount when using a Lowes credit card. You can not use this and the military discount.
> Tom


I'm going to guess that will vary by store also. My Lowes gave me the 10% Military Discount then a 10% for using credit card and then they gave me another 10% off for a store discount on carpet. I didn't think they would but that's how the manager told the cashier to do it. All depends on the store.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> I'm going to guess that will vary by store also. My Lowes gave me the 10% Military Discount then a 10% for using credit card and then they gave me another 10% off for a store discount on carpet. I didn't think they would but that's how the manager told the cashier to do it. All depends on the store.


Wow!! That's awesome!


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

No, this is not a store by store policy. I just got a mailing from Lowes with a replacement card and I can use it at any Lowes and receive the discount. The letter says it can not be used with any other offer. I guess your store is different but what I was telling looks like corporate policy.
Tom


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

TomC said:


> No, this is not a store by store policy. I just got a mailing from Lowes with a replacement card and I can use it at any Lowes and receive the discount. The letter says it can not be used with any other offer. I guess your store is different but what I was telling looks like corporate policy.
> Tom


Duh! :laughing: Mine said the same thing a while back but just as the official policy says you need an ID to get the Military discount and some store will use a DD214 and some won't. Some stores will ignore that and allow more then one discount.

I go thru 9 cases of Dog food a month not the cheap stuff either. I get coupons from various places for $5 off 12 cans of food. It says on the coupon one per customer. I bring 12 coupons like that to Petsmart get to use all 12 plus they will ring up the Petsmart discount card which usually knocks .30 a can off as well. Petco won't let you use more then one coupon.

I did that for a year with $5 off of 6 cans. Can't find those coupons anymore.

One Best Buy here is better for stuff like that then the other one. 

Most Smoothie king's will give veterans $1 of as a discount. The one closest to me gives me 50% off so I try and keep any coupons or punch cards to use at the other Smoothie king stores. 

It depends on the Store cashier and or manger as to what they will allow. Hence It varies store to store. It helps also if you tell them at Lowes that Home Depot gives both discounts in cases like that and they will usually get the manager to take care of it for you.


----------



## KenBee (Feb 19, 2011)

HD and Lowe's here in San Jose offer a 10% discount along with a few other stores. Sometimes my "Vietnam Vet" hat works, but usually I just use my VA Medical Card as proof.

I went in HD a few days ago wearing my "Vietnam Veterans" hat and the manager just happened to be at the door and told me to be sure and ask for my discount when I checked out.


----------

